# My new bottle tumbling website



## Bottle tumbler (May 10, 2005)

new site is up and running, bottletumbling.com

 more pictures will be added soon. some of work I have done and bottle problems we all face, and ways to fix them.

 rick


----------



## IRISH (May 10, 2005)

The photo's would not load for me.  Here is a click on link for it http://bottletumbling.com/ , I'll look foward to seeing the completed site [] .


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 10, 2005)

working again. I tried to do something and messed it all up, Thank God for a son who knows his programing

 rick


----------

